# Auflösung Temperatur bei 12 Bit Analogkarte/ Überprüfung der Rechnung



## Slash (18 Juli 2012)

Hi,

stehe momentan vor einem kleinem Problem und zwar soll ich die Auflösung der Temperatur bei einer 12 Bit + VZ berechnen. Analogkarte ist eine Siemens 6ES7331-1KF02-0AB0.
Sensor hat einen Temperaturbereich von -50 bis 150°C (4-20mA).

Habe es schon mehrmals Berechnet um komme mit meiner Rechnung auf eine Auflösung von 0,05°C. Der Kunde an den diese Anlage geht meint aber sie hat nur eine Auflösung von 0,1°C.
*Geforderte Auflösung des Kunden +-0,1°C.*

Anbei meine Rechnung zur Bestimmung der Auflösung:

12Bit entspricht 4096 Stufen 
Über einen Bereich von 200°C --> Auflösung 0,05°C

oder andere Rechnung über INT Wert.

0 entspricht -50°C
27648 entspricht 150°C


Die Karte kann 8dez Auflösen --> (200°C /27648 ) *8 = 0,05°C

Ich weiß nicht ob ich nun eine Fehler mache oder Der Kunde falsch gerechnet hat.
Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte.


----------



## Peda (18 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Also ich stimme dir zu mit einer genauigkeit von 0,5°C.

Die bits geben die Genauigkeit an das ist hier auch anschaulich und für den Kunden gut erklärt!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digitale_Auflösung

Anbei auch noch ein Getting Started wo die Analogwertdarstellung im Kapitel 7.3 erklärt wird!
http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805166&treeLang=de

MFG


----------



## TimoK (18 Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Die Rechnung über den Int-Wert geht ja vom Idealfall aus, kritisch ist die Auflösung der Messkarte. Die Auflösung 2hoch12 sind 4096 Stufen, passt also. Dein Messbereich aufgeteilt in 4096 Stufen ergibt 200/4096 = 0,05°C minimale Änderung.
[Edit: Zahlen im Taschenrechner eintippen will gelernt sein...]

Nichtsdestotrotz wirst du in der Praxis vermutlich nicht zurechtkommen. Für Messfehler innerhalb der Karte ist das letzte Bit zu vernachlässigen, also hast du effektiv 11 Bit. Der Messfehler vom Temperatursensor, Linearität usw. kommt auch noch hinzu. 

Muss die Messung denn so genau sein oder ist das nur Wunschdenken? 0,1°C sind mehr als sportlich bzw. meiner Meinung nach mit "Standard" Messmitteln nicht reproduzierbar zu erreichen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Slash (18 Juli 2012)

Hi

danke für die ersten Antworten.

Zuerst 200/4096 ergibt in meinem Taschenrechner 0,048.

Ja die Auflösung ist vom Kunden so gefordert. Ich sehe es aber eher so das sie zumindest theoretisch erreicht werden soll. Der Kunde wünscht deshalb den Einbau einer 15Bit Auflösungskarte.

Meiner Meinung aber nach nicht notwendig


----------



## TimoK (18 Juli 2012)

In meinem Taschenrechner jetzt auch 

Wenn der Kunde das bezahlt bau ihm die doch ein. Weißt du wie der Kunde auf seinen errechneten Wert kommt?


----------



## Slash (18 Juli 2012)

Nein ich weiß leider nicht wie der Kunde auf diesen Wert kommt.

Das Problem ist wir können die teurerer karte leider nicht in Rechnung stellen, wenn dann geht das nur auf unsere Kosten...


----------



## TimoK (18 Juli 2012)

Dann sollte er vielleicht erst einmal seine Rechnung darlegen...

Laut Siemens liegt bei 4-20mA der Gebrauchsfehler bei 0,3% bei 25Grad, damit würdest du auf 0,6°C Fehler kommen. Vielleicht meint er das?


----------



## Aventinus (18 Juli 2012)

Wenn dein Kunde eine *Auflösung* von 0,1°C fordert, hast du diese ja bereits erreicht. Und genauer wird das ganze ja deswegen nicht. Die Messungenauigkeit hat ja im erstem Moment noch nix mit der Auflösung zu tun.

Wenn Du eine Temperatur am Fühler von 87,234°C hast und bei idealen Bedingungen rechnest wäre dein Analogwert 18971,22816. Druch den Datentyp Integer würde der Wert gleich mal 18971.
Da deine Baugruppe jedoch "nur" 12 Bit auflösung kann ergibt sich ein Wert von 18976 (4A20h). Das wäre dann rechnerisch 87,268518518518518518518518518519°C, also angezeigt ein Fehler von 0,034°C und das entspricht ja wohl der Toleranz. Dein Anzeigefehler der sich durch die Umrechnugen und Auflösungen ergeben bleiben in jedem Fall unter 0,1°C.

Wenn Dein Fühler, dein Messumformer und die Analogbaugruppe jedoch auch Messfehler machen (und das werden sie) kannst du natürlich Abweichungen zwischen Istwert und Angezeigtem Wert haben die deutlich größer sind als 0,1°C. Ob daran dann aber die 15-Bit-Baugruppe was bringt kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen. Dazu müsste man in den Datenblättern die Genauigkeiten vergleichen.


----------



## MSB (18 Juli 2012)

Die Rechnung ist im Prinzip schon richtig, vernachlässigt aber leider etwas, nämlich den Übersteuerungsbereich.
Der Untersteuerungsbereich beträfe nur das Vorzeichenbit.

Die Karte misst also auf ihren 12Bit von 4 - 22,96mA, bezogen auf deine Temperatur also von
-50°C bis  187°C, also über eine Gesamtdifferenz von ~237°C, hier wäre deine Rechnun dann also 237/4096 = 0,058 °C Auflösung.

Wobei, ob das jetzt bei realistischer Betrachtung für eine Auflösung von +-0,1°C unter Berücksichtigung der Genauigkeit des restlichen Messystems, ist imho relativ fraglich.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Slash (18 Juli 2012)

Hi Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich werde das so dem Kunden erstmal mitteilen und dann auf seine Antwort warten


----------

